# When is my puppy no longer a puppy?



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

My Golden just turned 8 months old and is 68 pounds. So when is my Golden no longer considered a puppy?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My guy is around 18 months and i'm just starting to consider him NOT a puppy. I've seen a big growth in maturity in the past 9 months and although he still has his puppy antics at times, he's more of an adult now. You'll probably notice the same difference in the next 9 months.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I find for the first 12 months they grow up, the second year the "grow out" and mature. However Maxine behaved like a puppy until she was 12 years old. So depending on what definition you are looking for. 

Their joints are usually fully developed by 18 months. 

I think the general consensus once a dog is two it is considered an "adult"

Ann


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

*I like the excuse. . .*



Ranger said:


> My guy is around 18 months and i'm just starting to consider him NOT a puppy. I've seen a big growth in maturity in the past 9 months and although he still has his puppy antics at times, he's more of an adult now. You'll probably notice the same difference in the next 9 months.


I enjoy using the excuse, "He is just a puppy" when he jumps on people, or mouths their hands.

I just did not know if there was an official age when they are considered "Young Adults."

He is still full of puppy antics, but we do see some changes in his behavior more like you would see in a young teen.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think of them as puppies until they are 16 years old.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Officially twelve months, realistically never!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber at 13 months is still definitely a puppy!!!
As much as I love this "puppy" time - I do look forward to a more "calmer" time in our lives - if that ever happens


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Never!!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think of them as puppies until they are 16 years old.


 This!!!!


----------



## Bailey's BFF (Jan 27, 2010)

*1 year *

At 1 year old puppies are considered adult dogs. By that time they are only seeing a vet for yearly vaccinations and check ups. However, with goldens they retrain a lot of puppy like qualities well into adult hood... often not settling down until around 2-3 years old. 

Our pup Bailey is 6 months old and is very relaxed. She loves to run and play but would prefer to just lay beside me. So part of the maturity of the dog is less in age and more in general temperament.

It is so important for your dog to have training early on because otherwise you will have a full grown golden jumping up on people and chewing stuff since they stay puppy like for quite a while.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think at a year they're not really puppies anymore, but it's not until 2 that you can really consider a dog to be an adult. They're mostly physically mature a while before that, but OFA won't certify joints until then, and a dog is still really growing into himself until then.

Plus, they don't typically mature mentally until around then either.


----------

